# Has anyone here tried to plow with a 99-03ish 4 cyl Tacoma?



## jimbo69ny (Apr 9, 2007)

I own two rental properties and I am looking for a small truck that can handle plowing if I need it to. I found a great deal on a 4wd 4cyl reg cab Tacoma in town and I was wondering if it could handle some plowing. I assume that a 6 cyl would be best but they are so hard to find and they cost so much more.

Please let me know of your experiences. 

Thanks
Jim

and ps if you are only going to flame and say how your daddy and your daddy's only ever used (insert name of domestic brand truck maker) for plowing and (company name) is the best bla bla bla. Don't bother responding. Toyota's are here to stay and I need productive answers not mindless rants.


----------



## Mark in MD (Mar 18, 2007)

Which 4 cyl ?? I've heard the newer 2.7 L 4 cyl has just as much torque as the older 3.0 L V6, which I used for 12 years without a problem. So if that's the engine you are considering, I'd say you should be okay.

If you like Toyota trucks, you should check out this forum site:

www.yotatech.com


----------



## yakima (Jul 9, 2005)

Jim, I have used a 99 tacoma 4 cyl, 2.7l, for 2 winters now and it does a great job! I plow only my own driveway, but it is almost 1000 feet long on a steep hill, with a 90 degree turn at the top, and this truck has never let me down. In fact, we had a 15 inch snowfall just last week and I had no problems. I went out once in the middle of the storm and again at the end. I previously used 2 different full-size plow trucks and have found that the tacoma is easier to maneuver in tight spots and can push the snow just as well for my needs. Good luck! Jen


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

The 4cyls do fine. I plow and run a spreader on a 92 with a 2.4 and it will move along fine loaded and push a 7ft Fisher no problem. I have a 3.4 in my Tacoma which is my daily driver, appointment vehicle. I have a Fisher mounted on it but have only plowed my driveway once, it is mostly a spare. I found the V6 is so peppy that it actually breaks loose quite easily. This may be helped with more weight.

Neither will clear a parking lot like my Dump with a 9ft blade but they have there place doing driveways, small condo access roads etc.


----------

